# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشکل در انواع توحید(درس دین و زندگی)

## arman2kc

سلام.من یخورده تو این توحید ها مشکل دارم.
یه عکس پیوست میکنم ببینید چیزایی که فهمیدم از توحید درست هستن یا نه.حتما بگین.
+اگه تونستین بگین ازکجا میشه فهمید که بعد یک کاری فردی هست؟ :Yahoo (94):

----------


## arman2kc

میخوام یه خلاصه نویسی کنم پس لطفا بگین که اون عکس پیوست شده کامه،ناقصه،درسته یا غلط :Yahoo (39):

----------


## mohammad_7676

توحید ها این رمز رو توی ذهنت نگه دار :
خمور  
خالقیت(خ) مالکیت(م) ولایت(و) ربوبیت(م)
مثلا برای علت و معلولی هر حرفی علت بعدیه خ یعنی خالقیت علت م یعنی مالکیت است 


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

----------


## Farzad 96

هر وقت کار یا عملی دیدی یه راست بزن ربوبیت  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## yasintabriz

این لیست از صفات مربوط به هر توحید رو معلمم گفته.
توحید ذاتی(اصل توحید):غنی-احد-حی لایموت
خالقیت:خلق-انشا-فطر-آفریدگار-مبدا-سرچشمه-جهان از خداست
مالکیت:ازآن خداست-له-لله
ولایت:ولی-حکم-حاکم-فرمانروا-دخل و تصرف-کن فیکن-سرپرست
ربوبیت:پروردگار-پرورش-رب-تدبیر-اداره-اراده-تربیت-نیرو-توان-هدایت-به پیش برنده-پشتیبان-ان شاء

*:تمام کارهایی که خدا در جهان انجام می دهد،بجز خلق، مربوط به ربوبیت است

----------


## mohammad_7676

دوست عزیز الا اقای رنجبر رو ببین برو 100 بزن 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

----------


## morteza20

> دوست عزیز الا اقای رنجبر رو ببین برو 100 بزن 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


انصافا بهترین دبیر دینی همین رنجبرزادس

----------

